# Redheads



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

I wanna show my dad how many red heads are out there, and that mandies not the only one. :doh:

Post pictures of the redheads please.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Happily 
















Those are my two redheads. I also have a goofy blond boy


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My sweetest and best, best girl:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gotta love those redheads !!! Here's Penny:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Here are a pair of them! Teddi is darker than Max. I prefer the darker coated goldens.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is my "Redhead" Lucy
*Ambika's Funny Redhead JH, UD, MX, MXJ, CCA,VCX, CanCDX,Am/CanWC,CGC,TDI*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is a shot of my former redhead Cedah. She was a sweet girl with a fiesty disposition.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Here's Ratty:


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you, and their all beautiful! I prefer the redheads as well.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You might want to tell your Dad that one of the most famous Golden's of all time, was
CUMMING'S GOLD RUSH CHARLIE.....he was the most beautiful Red Boy. If I had a picture at my disposal, I'd post it, but you can google his name and read all about him. He was GORGEOUS!!! My Bridge Boy Sam in my Signature was a Redhead too....I'm partial to those beautiful Red Golden's!!!

I have always thought that our Red Golden's have a glow about them. When the sun hits their coats, there is nothing prettier. It's like a dancing fire, the variations of their coats.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny is a lighter colored redhead, but a redhead all the same!









Believe it or not, Jasper is the same color as Danny.


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

Fergus at 8 weeks









Fergus at 8 months:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

My Precious redhead Mitchell and Cumming's Goldrush Charlie http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=56


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is my two Redheads Jack and Rusty.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Great thread!

Here is my red boy Bo, he is 3 years old...the last 2 are my sweet Nala who is at the bridge.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

My redhead, Desi.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My Heart Boy Max









My first Sham


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Miss Lexi!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Did you say Mud dog or Red dog?

Caue(Amazon Indian "Little Sun", The Golden) Tailer (The Redhead) n Oakly (The Blond)

And more of Tailer...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Here is my redhead Beau!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

(Maggie)








(Hootie)








(Cruiser is turning red- on the far rt)


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

*here is my Bailey*

He is at the Bridge now and I sure do miss him. It will be one year August 7th.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Redheads star in this past thread with many gorgeous dogs. I just dont know how to link it!

*Pictures of conformation dogs*

Golden Retriever Forum > Golden Retriever Conformation, Showing & Pedigrees > Golden Retriever Showing (Questions & Answers)

Pictures of conformation dogs


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Here are my three gorgeous redheads!  

Luke









Maggie









Tucker (He's much more red now...this was four months ago.)


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

It might help to explain to your dad the Irish Setter was added to the mix for the first Goldens.. A lot of the first ones were red, and champions!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*Here's my redheaded foster*

First picture: My current redheaded foster girl, Sabrina

Second picture: My previous redheaded foster boy, Branigan~Happily Adopted February '08


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Here ya go Megan's Dad: This is Libby


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Here ya go Megan's Dad: This is Libby


Oh My Gosh! A picture of Libby! She's beautiful Jill


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is Murphy..


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Austin.....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Since this is becoming the Red Head Thread again... Here's Sam..... again


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's my redhead, Miss MaeMae


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LMAO  love the shades on Sam Paula!!! Awesome pics


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Sunny says: "I'm a true redhead"!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Liam's bewildered look....*

Liam is my only reddish color Golden, and here he is with his bewildered look.... LOL


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

They are all beautiful! I showed my dad and he was stunned!


----------



## heathermexum (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's red head Sadie.


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*My redhead, Amber*

I haven't posted in quite a while, so hopefully I remember how to do this correctly.

My redhead was Amber, who passed away 5/8/06 at just over 8 years of age.










~Kim~


----------



## TrinitieK (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is my redhead--Gracie


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's Maggie:


----------

